# Διαταραχές Πρόσληψης Τροφής > Συναισθηματική Υπερφαγία, Ψυχογενής Βουλιμία >  lipton linea

## ritsa111

Έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς από εσάς το lipton linea ? Σκέφτομαι να το ξεκινήσω. Μία φίλη μου πίνει εδω και ένα μήνα και με δίαιτα έχασε 4 κιλά. Είδε διαφορά στο φούσκωμα και στην περιφέρεια από την πρώτη εβδομάδα.
Εγώ που πίνω λουίζα σαν βοήθημα εδω και ένα μήνα περίπου νομίζω ότι με βοήθησε λιγάκι. Με δίαιτα φυσικά.

----------


## un-happy

Και γώ πρησμένη είμαι καλή μου, συνεχώς τον τελευταίο καιρό. Μέχρι που άρχισα να το ψάχνω σε γιατρούς και τέτοια να δώ τίμπορεί να γίνει γιατί όταν φουσκώνω νοιώθω λες και είμαι 1000 κιλά και δεν με ευκολήνει αυτό το συναίσθημα. Τί είναι αυτό το lipton?

----------


## Kleanthis_ed

Ασφαλώς θα ξέρεις ότι δεν υπάρχουν λιποδιαλυτικά ροφήματα κτλ, οπότε το συγκεκριμένο δεν κάνει λιποδιάλυση από μόνο του και ασφαλώς δε χάνεις έτσι.Δε γνωρίζω πολλά παρά μόνο ότι είναι ένα πράσινο τσάι που φαντάζομαι ότι έχει τεϊνη οπότε μεγάλη κατανάλωση μπορεί να φέρει νευρικότητα.Γενικώς μπορεί να βοηθάει στο ξεφούσκωμα γιατί ίσως συντελλεί στο να μην κατακρατούνται πολλά υγρά στο σώμα κι έτσι να βλέπεις διαφορά.

Σε πολλά διατροφικά προγράμματα έχω δει να δίνουν ως προτεινόμενο ρόφημα,ακόμα και σε μεγάλες ποσότητες καθημερινά,το πράσινο τσάι προκειμένου να καταστείλουν την πείνα.

Αυτά τα ολιγά απο μένα,κοινότοπα και λίγο πρόχειρα.Ας βοηθήσει καλύτερα κάποιος πιο ενημερωμένος.

----------


## Dimitroola

ΤΟ ΜΟΝΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΩ ΝΑ ΠΩ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΠΡΟΝΕΦΕΡΕ Ο ΚΛΕΑΝΘΗΣ. ΠΑΝ ΜΕΤΡΟΝ ΑΡΙΣΤΟΝ. 
ΩΣΤΟΣΟ, ΑΝ ΓΙΝΟΤΑΝ ΟΛΑ ΤΟΣΟ ΕΥΚΟΛΑ ΜΕ ΕΝΑ ΡΟΦΗΜΑ ΚΑΛΑ ΘΑ ΗΤΑΝ. ΜΗ ΒΑΣΙΖΕΣΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΣΟ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΟ ΟΤΑΝ ΠΡΟΚΕΙΤΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΕΝΑ ΡΟΦΗΜΑ ΤΟΥ ΕΜΠΟΡΙΟΥ. ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΤΑΚΡΑΤΗΣΗ ΥΓΡΩΝ ΚΛΠ. ΑΛΛΑ ΜΕΧΡΙ 2 ΡΟΦΗΜΑΤΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ. ΑΛΛΙΩΣ ΠΡΟΚΑΛΕΙ ΝΕΥΡΙΚΟΤΗΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΣΩΣ ΔΙΑΤΑΡΑΧΕΣ ΣΤΟΝ ΥΝΠΟ ΚΑΤΙ ΤΟ ΟΠΟΙΟ ΘΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΛΟ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΙΣΟΡΡΟΠΗΜΕΝΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΧΟΡΤΑΣΤΙΚΟΣ ΜΕ ΜΙΑ ΔΙΑΤΡΟΦΗ. 

ΑΥΤΑ !!

ΚΑΛΗ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΟ ΚΟΥΡΑΓΙΟ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΕΙΑ ΜΑΣ!(free_powered)

----------


## alex1970

το τσαι εχει αντιοξειδωτικα και κατεχινες προκαλει διουρηση αλλα να αδυνατιζει εεεε δεν νομιζω ΄:) ορισμενα κινεζικα τσαγια προκαλουν διαρροια ,δρουν σαν καθαρτικα ,αλλα μην νομιζεται οτι αυτο ειναι καλο.Aλλα το τσαι οπως ειπαμε περιεχει και κατεχινες που βοηθουν σε πολλα πραγματα ,οπως ρυθμισει διαβητη ,μειωση αθηροματικης πλακας και στην διατηρηση του σωματικου βαρους ,τωρα αλλοι λενε οτι προκαλει και λιποδιαλυση αλλα προσωπικα δεν ξερω .θα πω κατι αλλα μην αρχισεται να πινεται μονο τσαι και τιποτα αλλο .οι κατεχινες προκαλουν 20% αυξηση του μεταβολισμου μιας που για να διασπαστουν απαιτουν ενεργεια απ τον οργανισμο (θερμογεννεση μεσω τροφης).για αυτο ισως εχετε ακουσει οτι και ο καφες εχει τετοιες δυνατοτητες που δεν λεω εχει. απλα αμα τον κανεις με 6 κουταλιες ζαχαρη ,τι να καψεις μετα τις κατεχινες ή την ζαχαρη 19-20 θερμ ανα κουταλακι του γλυκου.εχω χαθει λογο δουλειας ,αλλα οποτε μπορω μπαινω

----------


## τζενη_ed

λοιπον εμενα η κορη μου το πηρε και σκοπευω να παρω κι αλλα να πινουμε θα σας πω νεοτερα κατοπιν τεσταρισματος
ειναι ακριβο το σκασμενο ομως
τες πα
ανχαπιτσα το πριξιμο προερχεται απ τους εμετους
οπως και τα σοβαρα πριιματα στα δαχτυλα που πιθανα παθαινεις
επισης σε πιεση μεγαλη και πολλους εμετους αυξανεται και η πιεση στα ματια
προσεχε μην παθεις καμια χοντρη ζημια
ποσα εχω παθει η ρουφιααανα!!!
κοντεψαν να βγουν τα ματια μου απ το ζορι!!!!!
μην το κανετε αυτο στο σπιτι
ειναι επικινδυνο

----------


## alex1970

καλα φυσικα δεν ξερω απο ποια ποικιλια προερχεται το lipton linea ,αλλα αυτο που ειπα ειχε να κανει με το τσαι γενικος.δεν σημαινει οτι το συγκεκρμενο τσαι εχει κατεχινες ολα εχουν.

----------


## un-happy

Αχ...ʼλλη έγνοια τώρα βρε Τζενάκι μου με αυτήν την πίεση του ματιού που αναφέρεις. Πάντως τελευταία η μυωπία μου αυξάνεται αλλά ο οφθαλμίατρος δεν μου μέτρησε καμιά φορά την πίεση! ʼσε που πήγα και σε γαστρεντερολόγο γιατί εμφανίστηκε ένα κουβάρι δίπλα από τον ομφαλό και με έβαλε να κάνω γαστροσκόπιση και γώ δεν πάω!

----------


## nimi

Παιδιά καλό το linea αν και φοβερά αηδιαστικό κατά τη γνώμη μου...προτιμώ το σκέτο το πράσινο τσαγάκι παρά αυτό. Εξάλλου μη περιμένετε θαύματα από ένα τσαγάκι και μόνο...
Όταν το έψαχνα πάντως και το γκούγκλαρα μου έβγαλε τη γνώμη ενός άλλου πορωμένου με τη δίαιτα που είπε να το δοκιμάσει και έφαγε φρίκη σαν κι εμένα που δεν μπορώ ούτε να το μυρίσω...
Πάρτε μάτι
http://dadi68.blogspot.com/2008/05/lipton-linea.html

και είναι και ακριβό το σκασμένο...

----------


## τζενη_ed

ανχαπιτσα εγω σκοπευω να γινω χοντρη
δεν ξανακανω εμετο 
βαρεθηκα
οτι γινει ας γινει
απ το να τρεχω στα νοσοκομεια και να γινω και ρεζιλι των σκυλιων
προτιμω να ηρεμησω και να αποδεχτω οτι μου ερθει κι ας μην ειναι μες τις προσδοκιες μου
αν θελουν μια καλητερη ας πανε να τη βρουνε

----------


## Dimitroola

ΤΖΕΝΗ ΜΟΥ ΧΑΙΡΟΜΑΙ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΠΑΡΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΑΠΟΦΑΣΗ ΑΥΤΗ. ΕΝ ΜΕΡΕΙ ΙΣΩΣ ΥΠΟΔΗΛΩΝΕΙΣ ΤΗΝ ΑΔΙΑΦΟΡΙΑ ΣΟΥ ΣΤΑ ΛΟΓΙΑ ΤΩΝ ΑΛΛΩΝ. ΟΤΑΝ ΘΑ ΠΑΨΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΑΣ ΝΟΙΑΖΕΙ Η ΓΝΩΜΗ ΤΩΝ ΑΛΛΩΝ ΚΑΙ Ο ΣΚΟΠΟΣ ΝΑ ΧΑΣΟΥΜΕ ΚΙΛΑ ΙΣΩΣ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΞΕΦΥΓΟΥΜΕ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΟΝ ΤΟΝ ΦΑΥΛΟ ΚΥΚΛΟ.

ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΩ ΝΕΑ ΣΟΥ!! 
ΥΓ: ΓΙΑ ΕΜΕΝΑ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΘΕΑ!!!!

----------


## un-happy

Τζένη μου χαίρομαι για σένα που πήρες αυτήν την απόφαση. Εγώ όμως είμαι σε εντελώς άλλη φάση τώρα. Τρέμω μην πάρω μισό κιλό. ʼσε που ούτε μου περνάει από το μυαλό να κάνω κανένα παιδί αν και ο κόσμος γύρω μου άρχισε να το αναφέρει και να μου την σπάει. ʼρχικα έλεγα απλά ότι είμαι μικρή και είναι και αλήθεια. Δυστυχώς όμως όταν το έψαξα λίγο μέσα μου μετά και από παρότρυνση του ψυχολόγου μου ψιλοαντιλήφθηκα ότι με φοβίζουν πολύ τα κιλά που θα πάρω. Δεν αντέχω στην σκέψη ότι θα βάλω κιλά. Δεν είμαι έτοιμη να δώ τη ζυγαριά να ανεβαίνει για οποιοδήποτε λόγο.
Ελπίζω ναρθεί μια μέρα που θα πώ και γώ όσα έγραψες πιο πάνω
Πολλά φιλιά

----------


## τζενη_ed

δεν ειναι απαραιτητο να παχηνεις στην εγκυμοσυνη
οι περισσοτερες που ξερω που ειχαν προβλημα κιλων 
στην εγκυμοσυνη ηταν μια χαρα
εγω πηρα ολα κι ολα 4 κιλα
οταν εμεινα εγκυος ημουνα 63 και 1 βδομαδα μετα τη γεννα 58
μακαρι να ημουνα παντα οπως οταν ημουν εγκυος
μετα τα ξαναπηρα βεβαια με το που γεννησα ανοιξε η ορεξη μου

----------


## chocaholic

καλησπερα σε ολους!!!!το αγορασα και εγω το linea-και τις 2 γευσεις μαλιστα-και εχω να δηλωσω οτι δεν ειναι τοσο χαλια.....οσο ειναι ζεστο και με την προυποθεση οτι δεν θα το αφησετε πανω απο 2 περιπου λεπτα στο νερο ειναι ανεκτο.....ΤΟ ΜΟΝΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΥΧΟΜΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΕΛΠΙΖΩ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΚΑΤΙ-ΕΣΤΩ ΚΑΙ ΛΙΓΟ!!!!υποτιθεται οτι την 9η μερα βλεπεις καποιο αποτελεσμα-καπου διαβασα 12 εβδομαδες,θα την κοψω την φλεβα αν ειναι ετσι τα πραγματα.........καλο κουραγιο σε ολους!!!!!!!!!!!!:)))

----------


## KARAMELITSA2

EPEIDI TO EXO DOKIMASEI KAI EGO TO MONO POU GINETE EINAI OTI PINEIS TSAI ME NERAKI KANEIS PIPI SOU KAI FEUGEI I KATAKRATISI TO IDIO KANEI TO NERAKI I LOUIZA TO TSAI KAI OLA TA ROFIMATA TETIOU EIDOUS OSO GIA TI GEUSI TO VRIKA LIGO IPERVOLIKA GLIKO.THEORO POS EINAI TSAMPA XRIMATA TELIKA.EGO PSIFIZO NERO ANTE KAI KANENA TSAGAKI POU KAI POU KAI PAEI TO PRIKSIMO EFIGE.

----------


## glwssou

εγώ πάντως έχω ρωτήσει τν διατροφολογο μου και μου πε οτι δν προκειται να αδυνατισει κνεις πινωντας τσαι.. οκ εχει στοιχεια που βοηθούν τον μεταβολισμο αλλα μν περιμενεις τρελά αποτελεσματα.. η φιλη σου λογικα εχασε τα κιλα απ τη διαιτα οχι απ αυτο.. ασε που κνει 2ευρω το μπουκαλακι... αντι για αυτο μπορεις να πίνεις βασικα πρασινο τσαι.. αλλα με μετρο.. 1 ποτηρι τν ημερα ειναι αρκετο..

----------


## ginger_ed

Ένα ποτήρι πράσινο τσάι και ένα λουίζα, βοηθάνε πάρα πολύ...

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

πρασινο τσαι ειναι βρε παιδια το λιπτον λινεα...
οτι κι αν κανει η δεν κανει, αγοραστε μια ωραια ποικιλια πρασινου τσαγιου που ειναι κλασεις,ανωτερο ποιοτικα και σιγουρα φθηνοτερο αφου λετε πως ειναι ακριβο...

----------


## vanilia

θεωρω πως ειναι τελειως χαζο αυτο π λετε....!!!!μα ειναι δυνατον να κανετε διαιτα κ να ειναι αυτο π βοηθησε για να χασει η κοπελα 4 κιλα??????δε μπορω να διαβαζω τετοια.δεν μπορω!!!!!

----------


## kwstas_ed

καθαρα θεμα ψυχολογιας. κατι σαν placebo. αμα πιστευει καποιος οτι το ταδε εχει δυνατοτητες που βοηθανε, στην πρωτη θετικη προσπαθεια θα το αποδωσει εκει. 
οτι αυτο το πραγμα τον βοηθησε στον στοχο του.

----------


## NADINE_ed

--->ΑΦΙΕΡΩΜΕΝΟ... ;)

----------


## kwstas_ed

:D :D :D

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Τα τσαγάκια αυτού του είδους μόνο στην διούρηση βοηθούν όχι στο να διώξουν το λίπος μας. Μην ακούτε βλακείες. Έχω διαβάσει κι αυτό το αμίμητο σε διαφήμιση κινέζικου τσαγιού: "έχετε αναρωτηθεί γιατί οι κινέζες είναι αδύνατες; γιατί πίνουν τσάι μπλα-μπλα". Αν ζούσαμε κι εμείς στην απόλυτη φτώχια της κάθε κινέζας αυτή την στιγμή δεν θα μιλούσαμε για τσάγια κι ούτε θα είχαμε την ανάγκη φόρουμς για κουβέντα για τα πάχη μας τα κάλη μας!

----------


## myrtali

Σωστηηηηηηή!!!! Μαρία έγραψες!!! :D

----------


## impossible_ed

xaxaaxaxaxaxaxaxaxaxaxax

Πράγματι Μαρία έχεις δίκαιο....!Μάλλον οι πολιτικοοικονομικές συνθήκες θα τις διατηρούν αδύνατες και όχι το τσαϊ μπλα, μπλα, μπλα...!

Όσον αφορά το λίνεα πάντως, εγώ το βρίσκω αρκετά αρωματικό και το προτιμώ κρύο.... Αναμφισβήτητα είναι αρχικά διουρητικό, αλλά απ'ο,τι ξέρω, είναι και πιο πλούσιο σε κατεχήνες που υποτίθεται πως θέτουν τον μεταβολίσμό σε εγρήγορση... Εγώ το πίνω με ανανά.........
Όσους ξέρω πάντως που το έχουν δοκιμάσει, έχουν μείνει ευχαριστημένοι...
Παρόλα αυτά εννοείται πως ΔΕΝ αδυνατίζει έτσι μόνο του... Αν ήταν έτσι θα ήταν όλο ο κόσμος αδύνατος....

----------


## confused_ed

ναι οσοι μπορουν κ πινουν λουιζα πρασινο τσαι κτλ που ειναι ζεστα ας μεινουν σε αυτα και να μην ξοδευονται.εγω ομως τα σιχαινομαι τα ζεστα με κλειστη μυτη πινω!μονο την γευση καραμελα προτιμω που αν κ δεν ειναι πρασινο τσαι ειναι διουρητικο ως τσαι κ να σου κοψει την πεινα.το lipton linea ειναι για οσους ειναι σαν εμενα γιατι ειναι ωραιο παγωμενο.αλλα ακριβο!

----------


## confused_ed

βασικα τωρα που ξαναειδα τα συστατικα πιο πολυ εξαπατηση ειναι κ εμποριο.εχει μονο 0.22%πρασινο τσαι!εγω ξερετε τι εκανα;πηρα το lipton linea με γευση σε ζεστο το εβαλα σε 1 μπουκαλι μετα εριξα 50ml χυμο κ προσθεσα νερο.μετα το εβαλα στο ψυγειο!ωραιο ειναι βαζεις οποιο χυμο θες.και πολυ πιο φθηνο εννοειται καμια σχεση...:)

----------


## mtsek85

εγω εχω παρει και το μπουκαλι (με ανανα και ιβισκο) και πινω καθε μερα στη δουλεια και εχω και φακελακια με την ιδια γευση για ζζεστο στο σπιτι...

περισσοτερο το πινω, επειδη στη δουλεια δε μπορω να πιω καφε (με πιανει τρεμουλο) και δεν εχω το χρονο να φτιαξω τσαι ζεστο...

σπιτι που εχω την ανεση το κανω...
δε ξερω να σας πω αν με βοηθα, παντως στην τουαλετα με στελνει αρκετα συχνα, και εκτς αυτου, επειδη δεν μπορω να πινω πολυ νερο με βοηθα για τα υγρα...

----------


## gioulaki

Λοιπόν το Linea δεν είναι τίποτα άλλο από τσαγάκι του καλού Θεούλη όπου με τεχνικές μεθόδους έχει αυξηθεί η συγκέντρωση κατεχινών..
Οι κατεχίνες δρούν στο κεντρικό νευρικό σύστημα και προκαλούν υπερδιέγερση, νευρικότητα , αυπνίες με αποτέλεσμα μακροπρόθεσμα και να αυξάνει τον βασικό μεταβολισμό(και καλά... ), όπως επίσης.. βοηθούν στην δυσκοιλιότητα καθώς περιχονται σε υγρό προϊόν οπότε σαν φυσικό επόμενο διευκολύνουν την ροή των κοπράνων στον εντερικό σωληνα.
την ίδια αύξηση ωστόσο του μεταβολισμού μπορεί να την ευνοήσει και το νεράκι και ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι το τσάι και τα λοιπά αφεψήματα θεωρούνται ισάξια (στα πλαίσια της διατροφής) με το νερό.
Συμπερασματικά.... πολύ καλή η θεωρία του Linea αλλά δεν κάνει τίποτα παραπάνω από το πράσινο τσάι ή το τσάι του βουνού ή οποιοδήποτε τέλος πάντων αφέψημα (δεν θα μαλώσουμε κιόλας!! :P) 
Αααα!! ξέχασα να πω πως όλα τα είδη τσαγιού περιέχουν κατεχίνες... οπότε... τ'είχες Γιάννη, τ'είχα πάντα....

----------


## celeste

paidia me to lipton linea eida poli kali douleia!
toses meres i zygaria mou eixe kollisei k simera pou tin proigoumeni ipias 2 lipton linea me edeikse 900 gr ligotero! 
sigoura xwris diaita den ginetai tipota kai to gegonos na einai tyxaio alla k mono pou mou kovei tin oreksi, den exei ka8olou 8ermides, einai drosistiko k wraio emena mou arkei! ase de pou eimai oli tin wra stin toualeta k afto sigoura voi8aei poli!! to synixtw anepifylakta!

----------


## marses

Θα συμφωνήσω κ εγώ με τη celeste, με lipton linea έχω αντικαταστήσει τον καφέ που ρουφούσα με τις ώρες στο γραφείο. Μου κόβει την όρεξη, με στέλενει στην τουαλέτα, τώρα αν με αδυνατίζει δεν ξέρω...δεν είναι ότι έχω σταματήσει να τρώω κ όλας...αλλά σίγουρα κατευνάζει τις λιγούρες μου.

----------


## butterfly9

Γεια σας κορίτσια!
Σε μια προσπάθεια να χάσω μερικά περιττά κιλά, αλλά κυρίως να ενεργοποιήσω το μεταβολισμό μου, άρχισα να πίνω κι εγώ Lipton Linea πριν λίγο καιρό και έχω αρχίσει να βλέπω διαφορά. Εννοείται, ότι προσέχω τι τρώω (π.χ. τηγανητά, γλυκά, άμυλο, αναψυκτικά, έχουν μπει στη μαύρη λίστα), αλλά νομίζω ότι το Linea βοήθησε στο να πάρει μπροστά ο μεταβολισμός μου. Φυσικά, το συνεχίζω και προσπαθώ να μένω μακριά από... πειρασμούς!

----------


## chryssa_ed

παιδιά τώρα τελευταία έχω βρεί ένα κολπάκι και πιο φθηνό από τα linea, πάλι χρησιμοποιώ lipton αλλά τα σακουλακαι που φτιάχνουμε το ζεστό.
διαλέξτε ότι γεύση θέλετε και βάλτε το σακουλάκι σε ένα ποτήρι παγωμένο νερό. αφήστε το να βγάλει τα συστατικά του που είναι τόσο ευεργετικά για τον μεταβολισμό μας.

κάθε γουλιά που θα πίνετε θα είναι όλο και πιο αρωματική.

αν θέλετε να είναι πιο γλυκό, τότε ρίξτε λίγη καστανή ζάχαρη στην αρχήσ το παγωμένο νερό, και ανακατέψτε το να λιώσει όπως κάνετε στον καφέ. μετά ρίξτε το σακουλάκι και γεμίστε το ποτήρι με παγωμένο νερό.

πέρα από την πολύ ωραία γεύση του (εγω δοκιμασα το lipton mango και το forest fruits) καταλαβαίνεις αμέσως ότι είναι απόλυτα φυσικό σε σύγκριση με τα έτοιμα κρύα τσάγια του εμπορίου.

επίσης μπορείς να το φτιάξεις οπουδήποτε με ένα μπουκάλι 500ml παγωμένου νερού (από περίπτερο, στην παραλία κλπκλπ)
απλά βάζεις μέσα στο μπουκάλι 2 σακουλάκια με την γεύση της αρεσκείας σου και το κουνάς. τα σακουλάκια τα αφήνεις μέσα στο μπουκαλάκι όσο πίνεις, δεν θα πάθεις απολύτως τίποτα, και όλοι θα κοιτάζουν περίεργα να δουν τί είναι αυτό που πίνεις...!!!

δοκιμαστε το και μου λέτε!!!

είναι μια απο τις συνταγές στο νεό μου blog : kathari-diatrofi.blogspot.com

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

> _Originally posted by Kleanthis_
> Ασφαλώς θα ξέρεις ότι δεν υπάρχουν λιποδιαλυτικά ροφήματα κτλ, οπότε το συγκεκριμένο δεν κάνει λιποδιάλυση από μόνο του και ασφαλώς δε χάνεις έτσι.Δε γνωρίζω πολλά παρά μόνο ότι είναι ένα πράσινο τσάι που φαντάζομαι ότι έχει τεϊνη οπότε μεγάλη κατανάλωση μπορεί να φέρει νευρικότητα.Γενικώς μπορεί να βοηθάει στο ξεφούσκωμα γιατί ίσως συντελλεί στο να μην κατακρατούνται πολλά υγρά στο σώμα κι έτσι να βλέπεις διαφορά.
> 
> Σε πολλά διατροφικά προγράμματα έχω δει να δίνουν ως προτεινόμενο ρόφημα,ακόμα και σε μεγάλες ποσότητες καθημερινά,το πράσινο τσάι προκειμένου να καταστείλουν την πείνα.
> 
> Αυτά τα ολιγά απο μένα,κοινότοπα και λίγο πρόχειρα.Ας βοηθήσει καλύτερα κάποιος πιο ενημερωμένος.


εχεις δικιο για την νευρικοτητα.. χθες ειπια δυο μπουκαλακια τσαι και λιγο παραπανω .. ενα λινεα και ενα με πρασινο τσαι και φρουλα της nestee 1 λιτρο και ακτι δλδ συνολικα.. και το βραδυ δεν μπορουσα να κοιμηθω...

----------


## bouliana

επίσης όταν το πίνω νιώθω περίεργα τις αμυγδαλές μου.είμαι η μόνη που το παθαίνει αυτό?

----------

